# Need some help regarding website



## Rmaraj2 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi, I was highly interested in using yahoo site builder until i discovered their ridiculous fees. I am not versed in html. Can anyone reccomend a good host with cheap fees that would let me incorporate a store? What about transactions, should I go with Paypal?


----------



## GMWApparel (Jun 25, 2011)

I use GoDaddy which is pretty cheap. I am using this to get the business off the ground. Paypal is a great option and I have it but I also had a demand for credit cards so added it as well. Depends on what your selling. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Abrilboo (Jun 23, 2011)

I use Host Monster and Yahoo site builder, Yahoo was my first choice when i first created my website for my art 5 years ago, after that i found other better and cheaper sites to host my website but i have so much work done to my site that i hate to move it to another host/ builder, It's just so easy for me to update on Yahoo builder just paste pictures text , links etc.. 
But then i got a Mac computer and Yahoo site builder is not compatible so now i am thinking is time for change. Both sites are good  hope this helps


----------



## lynch (Apr 18, 2011)

I suggest you just use big cartel as it's very simple to set up a store and it allows you to take orders very easy.


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

Might want to check into iPage. Even simpler, but less malleable is snappages. Good Luck!


----------



## connorfor2 (May 3, 2011)

lynch said:


> I suggest you just use big cartel as it's very simple to set up a store and it allows you to take orders very easy.


What do you like about big cartel compared to storenvy?

To me storenvy is a much better option


----------



## lynch (Apr 18, 2011)

connorfor2 said:


> What do you like about big cartel compared to storenvy?
> 
> To me storenvy is a much better option


I never tried Storenvy. When I was looking between the two the biggest selling point was you could use your own domain name on Big Cartel. I'm sure Storenvy is a great option also, I myself use Big Cartel.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Try free applications like oscommerce or zen cart with linux hosting


----------



## MUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Bigcartel, Storenvy, Off2shop and Spotify are great solutions for this. I think bigcartel is the best for the price.

Paypal and Google checkout are both equally as good as each other, just go with what solution you choose offers.


----------

